# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  mozilla firefox mở được nhưng không truy cập web được

## hoanggiang212

hôm qua mình mới remove firefox cũ, cài lại firefox 30. tiếng việt. cài đặt bình thường, mở lên cũng được, nhưng không hiểu sao vào web không được (trong khi ie và google chrome vẫn bình thường).

mình lên google search thử thấy có bạn kia cũng bị vậy, bảo là log off, chuyển qua user khác rồi vào lại user cũ thì được. mình cũng mò thử, log off, nhưng máy mình chỉ xài 1 user nên vào lại, ai ngờ firefox lại truy cập web bình thường =="

nhưng mà khi tắt máy, mở lại thì lại không vào web được ==" thử log off lại được. nhưng khi restart máy lại, firefox lại tiếp tục không vào được, và lần này log off rồi vào cũng không được luôn.

nhưng hình như là cái firefox không vào được mấy cái trang nước ngoài như yahoo, google, youtube,...



còn mấy trang việt nam vẫn vào bình thường, nhưng mà nhìn vẫn không ổn lắm, đại loại là thế này: 



cho mình hỏi rốt cục là bị lỗi gì ạ? bác nào biết xin giúp em. em quen sd firefox rồi, google chrome với ie khó xài t_t 

xin cám ơn.

----------


## phamhungimkt

*trả lời: mozilla firefox mở được nhưng không truy cập web được*

chào bạn, bạn đã xóa cache và disavle cái add-on của firefox đi hết chưa?





> hôm qua mình mới remove firefox cũ, cài lại firefox 30. tiếng việt. cài đặt bình thường, mở lên cũng được, nhưng không hiểu sao vào web không được (trong khi ie và google chrome vẫn bình thường).
> 
> mình lên google search thử thấy có bạn kia cũng bị vậy, bảo là log off, chuyển qua user khác rồi vào lại user cũ thì được. mình cũng mò thử, log off, nhưng máy mình chỉ xài 1 user nên vào lại, ai ngờ firefox lại truy cập web bình thường =="
> 
> nhưng mà khi tắt máy, mở lại thì lại không vào web được ==" thử log off lại được. nhưng khi restart máy lại, firefox lại tiếp tục không vào được, và lần này log off rồi vào cũng không được luôn.
> 
> nhưng hình như là cái firefox không vào được mấy cái trang nước ngoài như yahoo, google, youtube,...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## huahien

*trả lời: mozilla firefox mở được nhưng không truy cập web được*

em có xóa bỏ cache rồi anh ơi, còn add-on thì disable cái nào ạ?

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

*trả lời: mozilla firefox mở được nhưng không truy cập web được*

bạn disabale hết tất cả đi...xem nó còn bị lỗi ko, nếu không còn...thì bạn turn on từng add-on để xem lỗi add-on này nhé




> em có xóa bỏ cache rồi anh ơi, còn add-on thì disable cái nào ạ?

----------

